# think anyone will bid on this?



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

i think the seller is about $800 off

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-SUPE...Cars?hash=item19b6228d93&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"A tiny chip"

...er...right on the body mount!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I think he's about $930 off.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Step aside boys, this is all mine! :woohoo:


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw that item last weekend and thought the same thing..about $800 high...I also figured for that kind of price he might post a few more pictures.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Assuming this is an original car (it has all the signs of being original, but there are TONS of fakes) this is actually one of the wholly grails of AFX cars and would have probably sold for several thousand dollars a few years ago when prices were high and the Super II was the car of the moment. NOw, I still think this is a good deal, just not as good as it once was.

BTW, I paid more then this for mine!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Right you are SCJ! This car is rarely seen. This is the first one I have seen in a few years. Definitely worth the money if it is original, which it appears to be. piggy


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I guess I just don't go for the high priced collector cars. I stand corrected.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've been into slot cars for about 12 years now. This is the first one I've seen. I can't afford it. Always neat seeing some rare stuff out there. 
Randy.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

SCJ is it a prototype? I thought the color scheme for the Blue Super II one was Blue and Black? I also thought the bodies were molded. that one looks painted. Heck, I was wondering who did the paint job so they could paint me a red/white and blue one.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This may help!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll pass, a little more than I'd care to part with for a slotcar regardless.  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto...*



roadrner said:


> I'll pass, a little more than I'd care to part with for a slotcar regardless.  rr


I understand the collectibillity of any given item and this one's implied rarity... _but dang. _ nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sour Grapes approach to the birdie in the gilded cage*

Yeah yeah it's the big bad blue one second only to the never produced one. Regardless of it's rarity...it's terminally broken.

In addition to the broken body mount' it's broken in a way that is more damaging than anything. Ya cant play wif it cuz, "OMG! It's oh so stoopid rare". A crippling condition for which there is no cure 

...not to mention the box has been used to hold up Grandma's couch.

I guess I fall into that crowd who would rather have 40 mediocre t-jets that I could play with AND have enough left over to buy my TM a romantic dinner and flowers. (cuz although she is very understanding; when provoked, she'll kick my nards up over my cowlick in a loop the loop fashion for dropping a almost a grand or more on a toy car(s) . 

I 'spose you you could use it for some weird slotcar seance; where all your buddies come over and you dim the lights... have a moment of silence and unbeknownst to them, start shaking the table while chanting E. pluribus unum... hoping to channel ghosts of pancakes past, present, and future.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sjracer said:


> SCJ is it a prototype? I thought the color scheme for the Blue Super II one was Blue and Black? I also thought the bodies were molded. that one looks painted. Heck, I was wondering who did the paint job so they could paint me a red/white and blue one.


No it is NOT a prototype!

This car was actually produced as was the White w/ red stripes version pictured above, they are just SUPER RARE SUPER II (SRS2 for short :tongue. When researching info on these cars for my second book 'Ho Slot Car Identification and Price Guide".....the farthest I could track these two paint schemes were to some sort of premium for management of regional sales reps to give away as incentives to their best retail customers (although I did find one instance of one being given to a distributor) my guess is most went home to the boys and girls of the sales reps, but this is speculation on my part.

On a side note for the SRS2 and standard Super 2, did you know the bodies were painted before being vacuformed into shape which by the way was done in reverse. Thus creating the detail on the outside of the car and crisp even paint schemes on the underside.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah yeah it's the big bad blue one second only to the never produced one. Regardless of it's rarity...it's terminally broken.


Bill, since your a self proclaimed collector of all that is non shelf queen oriented, I'm surprised you know about the never produced Super II bodies.........most collectors that aren't die hard AFX folks have never heard of the never produced Super II Duster or Alfa Romeo.

Kudos
:thumbsup:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What a way to go*

Yeah John, funny how the mind retains things not relevant to what your main intrests are. I bumble along and try to keep up with the bevy of AFX experts we have.

If memory serves, keeping in mind that I do inadvertantly sniff a lot of glue, I believe I picked the Super ll factiods up in an article or linked piece from the "HO Whirled" archives. I recollect that it was thorough, well put together and contained a storehouse of information. It was a great read...but dogged if I can remember exactly where it was.

No doubt when I'm secretly hotrodding my wheel chair at the old slot-tards home, I'll be loudling cackling some inane slotfacts and muttering under my breath about something that never was and that which was vacuum formed in reverse. 

More cool facts! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah John, funny how the mind retains things not relevant to what your main intrests are. I bumble along and try to keep up with the bevy of AFX experts we have.
> 
> If memory serves, keeping in mind that I do inadvertantly sniff a lot of glue, I believe I picked the Super ll factiods up in an article or linked piece from the "HO Whirled" archives. I recollect that it was thorough, well put together and contained a storehouse of information. It was a great read...but dogged if I can remember exactly where it was.
> 
> ...


:roll:

Just keep exercising that gray/grey matter!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

SCJ,

The reason I asked if it was a prototype is because its lacking the black paint on the body. Which to me meant is was unfinished thus a prototype. Please school me old wise one.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

sjracer said:


> SCJ,
> 
> The reason I asked if it was a prototype is because its lacking the black paint on the body. Which to me meant is was unfinished thus a prototype. Please school me old wise one.


I have never seen a real one. But I would think the black you see in pictures is the black chassis through the clear body.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> (snip)
> 
> I guess I fall into that crowd who would rather have 40 mediocre t-jets that I could play with AND have enough left over to buy my TM a romantic dinner and flowers. (cuz although she is very understanding; when provoked, she'll kick my nards up over my cowlick in a loop the loop fashion for dropping a almost a grand or more on a toy car(s) .
> 
> (snip)


me three. i once spent several hundred bucks on a collection of about 35-40 cars knowing the value of the perfect orange Mako that was in it. (sorry if you've heard this story before, i've told it here a couple times...) the wife was ready to beat my butt... till I sold off just the Mako for $50 more than I paid for the WHOLE collection, which included a mach 1, a Torino, a Galaxie convertible, three GTOs, etc. in nice shape. those all see track time whenever i feel like running them. i've had people ask me WHY would I SELL an ORANGE MAKO... well, i have kids that i like to share my track with, and the thought of having that thing around and someone dropping it on the concrete floor and shattering a screw post or smooshing the window posts... sheesh. i buy them to run them. :thumbsup:

though i agree that the Super II is an impressive piece of slot history/memorabilia...

--rick


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

its a turd, so its rare who cares? It is not worth the price in my opinion. Now it it were minty no chip right where it counts maybe if your a hardcore collector but the average joe..... no thanks!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sjracer said:


> SCJ,
> 
> The reason I asked if it was a prototype is because its lacking the black paint on the body. Which to me meant is was unfinished thus a prototype. Please school me old wise one.


The body doesn't have any black paint on it......it is blue/white/clear...the only black is on the chrome interior piece.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Was there ever a Super 3???Does anyone have info on the Super 3? I have what I believe is a chassis based on a Super 3 chassis? If I am wrong please correct me. If there was such a car built what body should it have?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill-when you restore t-jets to the level that you do, I can see why you don't have shelf queens. go ahead and race that black mustang, granpa Bill can fix it. Secondly, since the S2 has a lexan body, there is no goopable potential for the goopmaster.
BTW where is the old slot-tards home?
Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good points Jim, 

I'll admit my perceptions are skewed...but y'all knew that!

The old slot-tards home is where ever me and Coachy are standin' at the moment.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Yeah yeah it's the big bad blue one second only to the never produced one. Regardless of it's rarity...it's terminally broken.
> 
> In addition to the broken body mount' it's broken in a way that is more damaging than anything. Ya cant play wif it cuz, "OMG! It's oh so stoopid rare". A crippling condition for which there is no cure
> 
> ...


That made me laugh! haha


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

$950 could by enough new Mattel HPX chassis, NOS TJet Chassis, and Bad Dawg/Dash/Giperjet/MEV/RRR/RoadRage bodies to keep a guy fiddling with new cars nearly forever. :hat:

I am in the Dr. of Goopology Hall camp on this one. I got no shelves so I can't have no shelf queens. I will not buy a car that I won't run. :dude:

I know some of you collect 'em and that is totally cool. There's room in our hobby family for a lot of different tastes. Don't take this as me bashing on y'all. I just don't share that particular taste. Now, if you got some nice bratwurst...

Russ...the hungry...Hutt :freak:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I have a bunch of new cars I have never run. I usually break out a couple of them when I have company. It makes my guest feel special when I let them run a brand new car.


----------

